# hornis angeln in holland



## olafson (5. Mai 2007)

hallo leute,
ich will nächste woche zum hornhechtangeln nach holland fahren. richtung oosterschelde oder vlissingen. da habe ich noch ein paar fragen an euch, weil noch nie auf hornhechte geangelt.
ich habe vor 2 ruten mitzunehmen. ein mal eine spinnrute und ein mal sbirolino rute, die ich dann auch auf wasserkugel umbauen kann. 
also bei der spinnrute ist mir alles klar. mit schmalen blinker, einzelhaken, und 5cm verlängerung am haken müsste funktionieren.
also,
1. welche haken nehmt ihr fürs sbirolino-angeln? kann mann gans normale vom forellenangeln nehmen oder nehmt ihr was anderes? 
2. brauche ich eine wathose?
3. sind die hornis schon voll da, oder noch vereinzelt?
4. erlaubnis??? (weiss aber, das mann im meer normalerweise keins braucht)

und villeicht habt ihr noch paar tips für mich, würde mich über jeden tip freuen

mfg olafson


----------



## olafson (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

hi nochmals, 
kann es sein, dass meine frage hier irgendwie verlorengegangen war? oder war es falsche zeitpunkt wo ich sie eingestellt hab. 
oder kann mir denn wirklich keiner auskunft geben???
mfg olafson


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Hallo Olafson,#h 

auf Hornhecht solltest du es im Bereich zwischen Westkapelle
und Schelde versuchen.Falls sie schon da sind ,solltest du dort
erfolgreich sein.
Beim Blinkern kannst du evtl.bereits zusätzlich mit den ersten
Wolfsbarschen Kontakt haben.
Vom Spiro rate ich dir ab.Bei der starken Strömung die dort 
herrscht,hast du keine Kontrolle darüber.Kaufe dir lieber im
nächsten Angelshop vor Ort geeignete Pyramidenförmige
Schwimmer.Die Dinger wiegen zwischen 40 und 60 Gramm.
Hört sich sehr deftig an,funzt aber bestens.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Moin Olafson, anscheind ist das Angeln an Hollandküsten hier nicht so bekannt. Oder aber die Leute die dort angeln wollen die Fische für sich.:g

Hier ist es sehr schwierig Infos zubekommen. Ich bin seiner Zeit auch mit wenig Infos losgefahren, und es wird so langsam besser.

Also einfach los fahren und es besser machen als die anderen und ier die ergebnisse posten.#6


----------



## olafson (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

hallo, 
danke schon mal für eure tips.
na und villeicht krige ich schon noch ein paar|wavey: 
mfg olafson


----------



## krauthi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

benutzt mal die suchfunktion und gebe dort westkapelle ein   dort  kannst du alles erfahren über  orte und montage   die in holland an der küste benötigt werden 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49909&highlight=westkapelle

da steht auch alles nötige drin


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Wie die Fänge im Moment sind guckst du am besten hier:

http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstbericht/KANT--MEI--2007.htm

Hornhecht auf Holländisch ist Gepen. Wie du dort lesen kannst wird manchmal schon recht ordentlich gefangen. 
Fischen kannst du auf dem Seedeich in Westkapelle oder auch bei NeeltjeJans, Banjaard. Kannst du dir je nach Windrichtung aussuchen.

Technik auf holländisch siehe hier: http://www.zeevisland.com/Informatief/Geep.htm

Wir fischen meist mit den dort üblichen Hornhechtposen, da die Strömung grad in Westkapelle doch recht ordentlich ist und man da bei gutem Wetter dicht an dicht steht. Mein Favorit sind die schwarzen Posen mit den längeren Antennen.
Als Haken nimmt man am besten irgendwas zwischen Größe 4 und 8. Vorfach zwischen 0,2mm und 0,25mm in möglichst nicht zu sichtiger Variante. Dieses knotet man am besten direkt wie die Hauptschnur auch an die Öse des Schwimmers und wählt eine Länge um die 2m - 2,5m. (oft das Vorfach erneuern, Steine und Hornhecht zähne setzen dem dünnen Zeug oft zu)
Je nach Strömung und Wind kann ein kleines Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach noch den einen oder anderen Fisch mehr bringen.
Als Köder favorisiere ich ganz klar Lachshaut. Diese in nicht zu lange Streifen schneiden. Ca. 5cm lang und auf der breiteren Seite ca. 7-8mm breit zum anderen Ende verjüngt. Einfach nur einmal mit dem Haken am breiten Ende durchstechen und dein Köder flattert schön in der Strömung. Vorteil Lachs : Hält sehr lange am Haken. Danach kannst du aber auch gut Köder aus den Bauchlappen bereits gefangener Hornhechte schneiden.

Ich würde dir empfehlen mind. 2 Ruten mitzunehmen. Ist kaum Wind eine schön leichte Rute für leichterer Posen. Ich verwende dort z.B. eine Feederrute.
Bläst es kräftiger z.B. eine Karpfenrute die auch die schwereren Posen noch weit rausbringt.

Unterschätz aber die Stellen nach am Ufer nicht, die Fische stehen nicht immer weit draußen!

Das Wetter ist aber für einen guten Tag das A und O. Möglichst helles Wetter mit Wind unter 4Bft. ist optimal. Alles andere schmälert die Fänge von einem auf den anderen Tag teils erheblich.

Noch fragen?

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## olafson (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

leute, ihr seid suuuper
dennoch noch drei frägen:
1. wathose? brauch wie das aussieht keine?
2. wie ist es mit den gezeiten? kann mann nur zu den bestimmten zeiten angeln oder ist es doch noch tief genug bei ebbe?
3. vispas?
mfg olafson


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Waten kannst du nicht, da aber zwischen den Steinen immer Wasser steht etc. benutzen viele aber eine Wathose. Nimm was dir bequemer ist Wathose oder Gummistiefel. Bei auflaufendem Wasser sonst immer aufpassen, dass man den Rückweg noch trocken schafft 

Mit auflaufendem Wasser zu fischen ist meist etwas besser, geht aber sonst auch. Zu flach ist es dort nie.
Gezeitentabellen gibt es auf www.meteozeeland.nl

Vispas wird nicht benötigt.


----------



## krauthi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

wathose wirst du keine brauchen  und  bei den gezeiten habe ich ich immer am besten bei ablaufenden wasser bis tieststand gefangen 
vispaß  wird an der küste nicht verlangt


----------



## olafson (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

danke euch jungs,
ich glaube, ich komme nun mal einigermaßen zurecht.
mfg olafson


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Moin Olafson, das mit den Scheinen findest Du hier erklärt.


----------



## Klaus-a. (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

In Westkapelle geh mal in den Angelladen Jossesweg.
http://www.zeevisland.nl/Zuiderduin/zuiderduin.htm
Die Leute sind super nett,dort bekommst du alles für Hornhecht angeln.Gedoppers oder (Wasserkugel nehme ich immer) funktoniert am besten.
Die richtigen Haken,Öhrhaken sehr klein und langschenkelig.
Und super Köder Fleisch streifen die super fein geschnitten sind.

Viel spass dort.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Hier das ganze mal in Wort und Bild :
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Hornhecht_Wolfsbarsch_Blinker_angelmagazin.com.html

Natürlich kannst du mit Sbirulinos dort angeln, durchsichtige Kunststoffsbirulinos in 35g sind top, Vorfach: 40er monofile 1,50m lang. Als Haken empfehle ich dir einen 6er oder 8er Plattfischhaken. Aufgund der starken Gezeitenströmung brauchst du nur die Montage langsam einholen, häufig haken sich die Fische selbst.

Gruß Rob 
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Noob-Flyer (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Hi,

ihr schreibt das ihr mit 0,35 Fluoschnur als Vorfach fischt. Kann man da einen Unterschied zur Ausbeute feststellen, im Gegensatz zu einer 0,25er normalen Mono?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Aus meiner Sicht schon, die Zahl der gefangenen Hornis in einer Gezeitenperiode war beinahe doppelt so hoch wie bei den Niederländern die mit normaler monofielen Schnur gefischt haben. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Fluorocarbon-Schnur,aufgund ihrer Abriebfestigkeit muß man den Haken nicht so oft neu einbinden, denn die Zähnchen der Hornhechte maltretieren die Schnur doch arg. 
Mittlerweile verwende ich schon eine 40er Fluoschnur da immer häufiger Wolfsbarsche einsteigen wenn ich mit Blinkern fische.

http://www.angelmagazin.com/fangbuch/displayimage.php?album=20&pos=1

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Noob-Flyer (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Vielleicht werde ich dann diesmal auch nach Jahren das erste mal ne Spinnrute einpacken, wenn ich deine Fänge so sehen 
Hab noch ein paar Hansen Flash die gehen sollten. Allerdings werden wir wohl wieder nach Westkapelle auf den Deich fahren und ich habe dort auch noch nie einen blinkern gesehen....

Das mit der Fluocarbon werde ich dann wohl auch testen. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr fange, wird man wohl weniger häufig das Vorfach wechseln müssen und dadurch den Köder länger im Wasser haben#6


----------



## Rob.a.m. (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Blinker in den Farben: schwarz/silber, Blau silber sind der Renner.

Beim 5ten Horni sollte man doch mal die Schnur kontrollieren, Fluorocarbon ist zwar wiederstandsfähiger aber die regelmäßige kontrolle der Schnur sollte man nicht vernachlässigen. 

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Noob-Flyer (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Wir wollten morgen probieren, aber leider ist heute der Wetterbericht deutlich schlechter geworden, mal sehen was geht...


----------



## olafson (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Wir wollten morgen probieren, aber leider ist heute der Wetterbericht deutlich schlechter geworden, mal sehen was geht...


 
und ging was? bei uns leider nicht viel
hast du ja erwähnt mit dem wind
mfg olafson


----------



## Noob-Flyer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Also in 1 Std. fahren wir los, bis Mittags soll es sogar noch sonnig bleiben. Ich werde das Ergebnis heute Abend hier reinstellen#h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Hi,

es war mal wieder ein schöner Tag am Meer.Als wir um 6 ankamen, war es sehr ruhig und man konnte mit leichtem Gerät fischen. Leider habe ich zu spät auf eine etwas schwerer Montage umgestellt, da zu Beginn bei Hochwasser die Fische sehr weit draußen standen. Dann biss es auch eine Stunde ganz ok. Den Rest des Tages hatten wir zwar schönes Wetter, doch biss es bei ablaufendem Wasser nur noch sehr sporadisch. Am Ende hatte jeder ca. 10 Stück und 1 Makrele kam auch noch raus.

Es wäre noch etwas mehr gegangen, aber die neu gekauften Haken waren so weich, dass die beim blinkern sich beim leichtesten Zupfer verbogen. Naja werden wohl aussortiert#q

Beste Grüße


----------



## olafson (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

hi, wo wart ihr denn. westkapelle???
habt ja ententeichwetter gehabt was
mfg olafson


----------



## Noob-Flyer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Ja genau in Westkapelle hinterm Leuchtturm. Ja zeitweise war Ententeich, konnte da aber niemanden etwas fangen sehen, ein bisschen Bewegung muss schon im Wasser sein, sonst sa man die Hornis oft in viel zu großen Entfernungen jagen. Mit der Rute nicht erreichbar.


----------



## joopie (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Hallo,
ich bin heute abend aus den Helder zurückgekommen.
Freitag und Samstag ging garnichts, da starker Wind - Stärke 7 - war und ausserdem das Wasser voll trübe von Sand war.
Heute ging es einigermaßen. Allerdings wurden keine Hornis gefangen, obwohl man sie sehen konnte. Offensichtlich sind die zur Zeit noch mit amore beschäftigt.

Allerdings werden schon vereinzelt kleine Seebarsche gefangen.

Na mal abwarten, wie das Wetter nächstes Wochenende wird!
#t


----------



## defender (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*

Hallo,

habe auf Rügen mit einer Kombination aus Blinker und den sogenannten Seidenhaken dem Hornhecht nachgestellt und das war super!

Der Hornhecht verfängt sich in den feinen Fäden mit dem Maul, kann wunderbar eingeholt und danach mühelos "abgehakt" werden. 

Hat mich gewundert, dass hierüber noch nichts im Forum steht...war dort der Renner.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## noworkteam (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*



defender schrieb:


> ...Der Hornhecht verfängt sich in den feinen Fäden mit dem Mail...


 
Wo kann ich mir das plugin denn herunterladen ?? PS ich bräuchte es für den firefox-carbon...:q:q:q

ich meine in DK fischen sie auch mit dem Woll-Knäuel um im Zahnstein der Horni hängenzubleiben....


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## defender (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: hornis angeln in holland*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mir das plugin denn herunterladen ?? PS ich bräuchte es für den firefox-carbon...:q:q:q
> 
> ich meine in DK fischen sie auch mit dem Woll-Knäuel um im Zahnstein der Horni hängenzubleiben....
> 
> ...


 
Was meinßt Du in dem Zusammenhang mit Plug-In?


----------

